# Roo or Pullet... also what type of chicken are they??



## McKinnonHomestead (Aug 22, 2017)

They are 11 week old "Easter eggers". Im pretty sure the guy we got them from had no idea what he was doing. He told me they were sexed then when we should up he informed me they weren't. We have 7 birds in total. The other 5 are for sure hens, but theses two I can't pin down. Both have no cockerel forming, but show many other sings of being roo. And we can't pin down what type of chicken this is also, They have a rather mean disposition and are always pecking or chasing my other birds around. And if you look at them they will fly up and they to peck you. Any help would be great!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 22, 2017)

Top is roo


----------



## Baymule (Aug 23, 2017)

Easter Eggers can be this color, or any color for that matter. I have some too. LOL I am trying to figure out which are roos, looks like most of them, I hatched out 2 batches. Just my luck. If these two are more aggressive, eat more, chase the others, and are a pain, they are probably roosters. Look at their legs as they grow. The pullets will have slender legs, the cockerels legs will thicken up as they grow. We have a saying around here, if they crow, off with their heads!


----------



## rachels.haven (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi, 

Sounds like cockerels, and also sounds like chickens in need of a dinner invite. They have so much to bring to the table up until about 16 weeks, then it varies by breed and line as to when they're too tough for anything but soup.

Their faces are awfully red for pullets at that age. And good roosters don't bite or flog.


----------

